# Canis > Koertekool Canis/Школа дрессировки Сanis >  Видео о дрессировке собак.

## Tatjana

*На протяжении трёх лет с 15 марта 2013г я вела проект по обучению немецкой овчарки Unerschrocken Vita от самого начала обучения до сдачи экзамена по IPO. Все тренировки были сняты на видео. Подробно можно посмотреть и прочитать в этой теме:* http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=680

----------


## Tatjana

Урок по послушанию с 4-х месячным щенком немецкой овчарки рабочего разведения Unerschrocken Berti

----------


## Tatjana

Поднятие мотивации прыжка:

----------


## Tatjana

Обучение движению рядом:

2-урок




5-урок

----------

